# Freezing



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Often the forum freezes. Message in the bottom saying things like ...

"waiting for p.alfdt.com"

Very annoying. Often causing user to wait or restart session.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

What page is this issue happening on? I will need the url and the time, device, browser this is happening on?

Thank you,

~ Glenda


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Using Firefox.

The message is always different. Today I was browsing a thread and the screen went white. Bottom of the page says Waiting for data11.adlooxtracking.com.

Happened a couple of minutes ago. 11:31AM MST - July 8th.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Time is 2:15 EST when I loaded this page I could see something continued to load long after the page had loaded. This happens oftens. When it does if I reboot my IPad I can see it takes 5 to 10 seconds to fully shut down instead of just shutting down right away. This has been occurring for several months. 
@Yungster


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Time is 2:15 EST when I loaded this page I could see something continued to load long after the page had loaded. This happens oftens. When it does if I reboot my IPad I can see it takes 5 to 10 seconds to fully shut down instead of just shutting down right away. This has been occurring for several months. 
@Yungster


----------

